# APDT Rally Day!



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

My club had two APDT Rally trials today. 

Our first run was in the Level 1B class. Though we can't start accumulating QQ's for our ARCH because Marge hasn't gotten her Level 2 title yet, we can start getting the points needed.

And get points is exactly what we did - a score of 209 (1 point shy of perfect), good for a 4th place in the large 1B class.

Then, we debuted in Level 2, which is off leash, where Marge scored a 208 (1 point off for me being too close to the jump, another point off for an icky turn), and took 2nd place.

Notice how excited she gets after the jump.. this MIGHT be why our second Level 2 run was icky..






We stuck around for the second trial just for a Level 2 run. Not gonna upload the video now because it's so late, maybe tomorrow. But it was messy.. partially because Marge was looking at my boyfriend (who was feeding her while I walked the course) and also I think because the jump came early (I think sign #6?) in the course and made her too excited. Of course I also think she was tired and had just had enough of Rally, but at least she looked like she was having fun goofing off. lol. Still good for a 198 and 1st place (against only one other 2A dog - feels kinda cheap)

So we got 19 Championship points and 2 out of 3 necessary RL2 legs! Yippee!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice job! It's so nice to see her enjoying herself and responding so readily.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, winnie! APDT Rally is really a load of fun. And, since my club holds frequent ADPT trials, I get to stay on my home turf..


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Awesome rally day indeed!!! Congrats on jobs well done!!

I really enjoy APDT rally...I think it's sort of a breath of fresh air. 

Congrats again!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Aww, she's such a cutie! She really looks like she's having a good time out there. Is APDT an organization? I don't think we have them here. For such a dog-loving area, we have very little going on. There's a kennel club, but they're not very active. It's too bad - rally looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

APDT is the Association of Pet Dog Trainers, which has a Rally program.

http://apdt.com/rally/calendar/default.aspx This might help you see if you have anything going on nearby. Sometimes you really have to look for them!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on your first Level 2 Q! Sounds like you guys had fun


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Look at Marge go! Awesome job on rally.  Isn't rally a blast? I love that you can talk and encourage your dog through the course. Carsten watched Marge on the video, I couldn't tell if he wanted to get back into it or was he thinking "don't even think about it." Either way, he was really enjoying watching Marge. He loves all the pretty girls.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Marge and you look great!! I like the part when she did the jump and got just a little excited yet keep it together. She is just a happy little girl.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Great job..congratulations! Lucy and I just had our first APDT Rally Trial last weekend (Level 1A). She qualified 2 legs with scores of 202 and 204! She got fourth place as well with the 204. We actually NQ'd two other legs (bummer ). They were both kinda my fault...I'm learning all the rules, too. And the harder of the two judges NQ'd us both times lol. Oh well....if she would've qualified those legs, all her scores would've been over 200 (209 - would've been 1st place, and 203 - would've been 2nd place). Regardless, I'm sooo proud of her! We had fun and are planning on other trials with APDT and other organizations. All in all, not bad for our first ever Rally competition!


----------

